# Valve Stem Overdrive Mockup Pedal



## music6000 (Nov 9, 2020)

Awesome Aussie Pedal !!!

!


----------



## Flashheart (Nov 21, 2020)

That pedal works great! I’m finishing up the pcb now. Because there’s not a build doc, what did you use for the enclosure/drill template? Is there another site?


----------



## music6000 (Nov 21, 2020)

rbottoms said:


> That pedal works great! I’m finishing up the pcb now. Because there’s not a build doc, what did you use for the enclosure/drill template? Is there another site?


This is a Mockup (Not Real) like all the others listed by me in Project Development, all Photoshop.
I use the PCB layout on the site & resize it to Scale to design the Graphic & Drill Template around it.


----------

